

Study shows gender bias in science is real. Here’s why it matters. - erehweb
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/unofficial-prognosis/2012/09/23/study-shows-gender-bias-in-science-is-real-heres-why-it-matters/

======
ixacto
Men do not usually assume primary childcare responsibility, women do. This
happens in their 20s-mid 30s.

This necessitates women either reducing their effort in grad-school or taking
time off, whilst their career suffers. Of course some women do not have
children, hence the comparison is useless, but in general society assumes
women will have children and for a time be less productive.

Hence women get rated as less able to do work.

Political correctness is bullshit.

~~~
lomegor
The article especially states that this was not the reason women were 'paid
less'.

"When scientists judged the female applicants more harshly, they did not use
sexist reasoning to do so. Instead, they drew upon ostensibly sound reasons to
justify why they would not want to hire her: she is not competent enough."

Pregnancy was not used as an excuse. The other important thing to understand
is why people pay so much attention to pregnancy but not to increased chances
of having a heart attack or increased chances of alcoholism and drug addiction
in men. Why are you going to choose only one difference between the sexes?

------
bugsbunnyak
This blog post is well-written and value-added, but here is the journal
article for reference:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2012/09/14/1211286109.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2012/09/14/1211286109.full.pdf)

